
Thousands of People Live in These Ancient Spanish Caves - dskrvk
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture-exploration/2018/08/cave-underground-dwellers-ancient-modern-granada-spain/
======
hereiskkb
Wow. This is awesome!

~~~
dccoolgai
I got a chance to visit these when I went to alhambra. Definitely worth it.

